# what u think?



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok its time to be honest some of my freinds think its a lil crazy that i have few bar names tattoo on my leg and always looking for other people to put name or logo on my skin so i get free stuff. i dont see anything wrong i been hanging at bar for years owner said if i got his logo tat on leg i get $500 cash and i drink for free for a year....

now i look for other places todo same is that a problem?




p.s i have about 300 maybe more of good solid award winning tats already and also have more holes peirced than most people have hooks in tackle box


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

whatever floats your boat I rekon. Just gonna look pretty weird when you're like 65-70 & all your skin starts to sag.. haha..


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i get that alot but like i tell people tommmrow is not promised gotta live life to fulliest and worry about that bringe when its time to cross it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very True. You posted any pics in the Tat thread? If not you might as well throw them up here you done got us all interested now.. haha


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Hell if you've already got 300, what's a few more. Put em on as long as you have a blank spot and take the cash. What difference does it make now?


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

theres a tat thread? sweet i wil fill it up lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Fill er up

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8651&highlight=show


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ill take pics tonight or tommmrow


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I personally don't care for them, but its your body.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I got 4 Tattoo's from age 16 to 17 because one of my brothers jsut got out of Prison and he was good at it. So I figured why not right! Im now 34 and regret them all. Dont have anything against them but I definitly wouldnt do the same one's again.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^at least you can say you got tatooed by an inmate.
sounds all tough


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Does the tat money support your KAWI-habit?


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

yes it does i'm trying to get a lift for the brute so i need 2 more doners and than i will have a twisted custom lift :rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not really a fan of tatoos, but I have seen some absolutely amazing ones. One guy I know has a dreamcatcher with a horse head in the middle. It's beautiful. Some tatoo artists are truly artists.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

yes when i post pics u will see my artist is amazing everything from color rose to black and grey relistic skull heads got lips on my neck look just like girl lip stick kisse them on


----------

